# Microsoft Office 2007 Registration Activation Uninstallation Problem



## franc18031978 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, I recently installed MS Office 2007, although already having MS Office 2003. I ran the installation, and used Office 2007 during the activation period. After the activation period ran out, MS Office 2007 had limited function (eg. I could only read my emails in Outlook, and I couldn't reply to any). I sought help from another website, which advised me to go to regedit, find the ProductID and DigitalProductID for Office 2007 and delete these, and then edit a file within the Programs called Proof.en by deleting a line of code <alwaysinstall> and adding <neverinstall>. This did not work (I now think because the activation period had already run out), so I tried to uninstall Office 2007 completely, but this did not work (I now think because there is no ProductID for it), so I sought help from another website to totally uninstall Office 2007, which advised deleting many product keys from regedit. I did this, and now nothing works. I've tried reinstalling Office 2003 and Office 2007, but it won't work. Help me! =)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
You can try the Windows Installer CleanUp utility, available from here. When you've downloaded and installed it, go to C:\Program Files\Windows Installer Clean Up and run the file msicuu.exe. Look in the box to see if Microsoft Office is listed and if so select it and press the Remove button.


----------

